# 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen



## Nordangler (29. August 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

In knapp 5 Wochen ist es soweit. Das erste Flensburger Mefotreffen ist dann startklar.
Wer noch schnell Lust und Laune hat, ist herzlich bei uns willkommen.

Sven


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. August 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Schade, da wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen.  :c 
Bin aber gerade zu der Zeit ne Woche in Alabama/USA und mein Flieger fliegt genau an dem Tag zurück.

Viel Spass für Euch und berichtet mal, auch Fototechnisch.


----------



## Nordangler (29. August 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Danke Danke Mike !! Das werden wir bestimmt haben.

Sven


----------



## Mefo (31. August 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Mensch schade hätte auch große Lust gehabt, leider bin ich dann gerade in Schweden und werde versuchen ein paar Hechte zu überlisten und hoffe das ich nicht soviel beifang an Meerforellen haben werde :q 
Ich wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß und ne volle Kasse für unsere Lieblinge. :k 

Richard


----------



## theactor (31. August 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hallo Jell-unter-anderm-Namen   

och Mööönsch-- wahrscheinlich langweile ich Euch schon mit dem immerselben (jammer-)Äußerungen - aber da es WE ist kann ich leider nicht.

Es sei denn ich hab Freitag "frei" - dann könnte ich zumindest bis mittags für ein paar Stündchen vorbeischauen - 

theWEverhindertor


----------



## Nordangler (6. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

In knapp 4 Wochen geht das Treffen über die Bühne. Also wer noch Lust und Zeit hat, den heißen wir herzlich willkommen beim 1. Mefotreffen in Flensburg.

Sven


----------



## mot67 (6. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

hallo sven,
würde eventuell kurzfristig kommen wollen, kann ich aber leider erst anfang oktober sagen.
gruss thorsten


----------



## Nordangler (7. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ist doch ok. Melde dich dann kurzfristig an.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (9. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Und wieder 4 Teilnehmer mehr an diesem Event.


Sven


----------



## Nordangler (16. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Und wieder einige Zusagen zum 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen.
Die Bude wird langsam voll. 
Aber wer noch Lust hat an diesem netten Event teilzunehmen, kann sich immer noch anmelden.

Sven


----------



## Fischermik (16. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hob i d`ere!

Werd vieleicht a kemma!
Hoffe das ich vieleicht frei bekomm würde mich mal wieder freuen 
eine oder mehr Meerforellen zu Fangen.
Müssma wenns gehet Freitag oder Sonntag Pilken Gehen!!!!!!!!
Schöne grüße aus Bayern!


----------



## Nordangler (16. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Mal schauen ob sich da etwas machen lässt!!
Gibt bestimmt jemanden, der Lust hat. Ich eingeschlossen. Wenn es denn zeitlich hinhaut. Gerne!!!

Sven

Sven


----------



## Blauortsand (16. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ja Miki wäre echt Super wenn Du kommst und vom Chiemsee die längste Anfahrt würde mich aufjedenfall freuen Dich mal wieder zu Gesicht zu bekommen!!!! 
Mache doch noch `nen Tag länger frei dann fahren wir auch auf den Kutter die Tage rundherum also am Freitag und Sonntag bin ich aufjedenfall in Sachen Meerforelle unterwegs aber aufjedenfall wird viel gefischt die Tage!!!


----------



## Förde Guiding (18. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Um noch ein kleinen Anreiz für unsere Treffen zu geben nachfolgend die Dame mit der Maßlatte die sich bereit erklärt hat uns an diesem Tag beizustehen und die Fische zu vermessen! Besondere Qulifikation das dort auch kein Schmu passiert ist, dass Sie im 3 Ausbildungsjahr zur Tischlerin ist!


----------



## theactor (18. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Upz .. ich glaub' ich kann doch...  |supergri  #6


----------



## mefohunter84 (18. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

:m  So krank kann man garnicht sein, dass man unter diesen Umständen nicht kommen   |rotwerden   (erscheinen) würde!  |jump:


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ich sag in den nächsten Tagen bescheid, ob das klappt. Wenn ja bring ich meinen Bruder mit, wenn das geht. Gibt es auch so tolle Aufnäher bei diesem Treffen, wie auf Fehmarn???:q


----------



## dacor (19. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

ich bin wahrscheinlich auch mit nem kollegen dabei.
wann ist denn der anmeldeschluss??
mfg dacor


----------



## oh-nemo (19. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Förde Guiding schrieb:
			
		

> Um noch ein kleinen Anreiz für unsere Treffen zu geben nachfolgend die Dame mit der Maßlatte die sich bereit erklärt hat uns an diesem Tag beizustehen und die Fische zu vermessen! Besondere Qulifikation das dort auch kein Schmu passiert ist, dass Sie im 3 Ausbildungsjahr zur Tischlerin ist!


Man Jelle Du machst es aber echt schwer nicht zu kommen :q


----------



## detlefb (19. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@ mefohunter84, war da nicht vor ein paar Tagen so ein gewisses Ereigniss???? #h 
Aber recht haste, Jelle Assistentin schaut so aus als hätte sie vom Maßband gut Ahnung


----------



## JosiHH (19. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Meine Herren!!!

Mefohunter, Du bist doch grad zum 2x verheiratet,
Detlef, in deiner Alterszeile steht was von 45,
wer also glaubt Ihr, muß dringender als Ihr beiden vermessen werden :q 
Richtig:
1. Ich bin jünger als Detlef
2. Bin deutlich weniger oft verheiratet als der Mefohunter
3. Angemeldet bin ich auch schon
Jelle: Muß ich zum vermessen eigentlich Fische fangen?

Bis denne
Josi


----------



## detlefb (19. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@ JosiHH,
so meinst also Du also geht das.

1. Ich bin jünger als Detlef.... Meinst Du das es wichtig ist????
2. Bin deutlich weniger oft verheiratet als der Mefohunter. Das wäre ein Grund, aber bekannter Maßen auch kein Hinderniß!!!
3. Angemeldet bin ich auch schon. Wer ist ist das nicht, man wäre ja blöd wenn unangemeldet zum Vermessen erscheint :q  :q .

Gemessen wird nur Fisch, oder was fischig aussieht, oder Jelle????? :q  :q 

Ich werde doch mal so diesen Thread der BFF melden seit BOS hier Bilder von Lebewesen ohne Schuppen postet wird das hier irgendwie..........  :g  #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Gemessen wird nur Fisch, oder was fischig aussieht, oder Jelle?????   


Also ich hoffe, dass Dinger, die nicht nach Fisch aussehen, aber danach riechen, nicht zum Vermessen gebracht werden :q.


----------



## detlefb (19. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Gemessen wird nur Fisch, oder was fischig aussieht, oder Jelle?????
> 
> 
> Also ich hoffe, dass Dinger, die nicht nach Fisch aussehen, aber danach riechen, nicht zum Vermessen gebracht werden :q.



Hmmm da hast Du aber schnell angebissen..... :q  :q  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

JAJA was DU schon wieder denkst.... Ich rieche nicht nach Fisch!!! |uhoh:


----------



## Förde Guiding (20. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



> ich bin wahrscheinlich auch mit nem kollegen dabei.
> wann ist denn der anmeldeschluss??


Schön das sich auch noch ein paar Flensburger melden! Der Anmeldeschluss ist zu Beginn der Veranstaltung aber es hilft uns bei der Planung des Treffens wenn wir wissen wieviele Leute erscheinen!


----------



## Nordangler (20. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Sag mal Jelle.
Ist evtl auch angeln vom belly angesagt ???

Sven


----------



## Haeck (20. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hallo

ich komme aus kiel u. würde sehr gerne an diesem treffen mitteil nehmen, allerdings bin ich nicht motorisiert u. würde mich deshalb über jede mitfahrgelegenheit freuen.

mfg

haeck


----------



## Nordangler (21. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Haeck haste ne Möglichkeit mit dem Zug nach Schleswig zu kommen ??
Von dort kann ich dich sonst mitnehmen.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (21. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Wieder 4 Teilnehmer mehr am Event.
Hoffentlich bleibt da noch eine Mefo für mich über.

Sven


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@ detlefb

Ja. Nun liegt dieses Ereignis schon wieder 10 Tage zurück. Eigentlich wollte ich ein paar Bilder reinstellen, aber ich bekomme sie beim besten Willen nicht auf die erforderliche kB-Zahl reduziert.  #c 

@ Nordangler

Es werden sicherlich mehr als nur eine Mefo für Dich im Wasser bleiben!  #6 
Versprochen!!! Freue mich schon auf dieses Treffen!  #h


----------



## Förde Guiding (22. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



> Ist evtl auch angeln vom belly angesagt ???


Sicherlich - es soll ja jeder so fischen wie er meint, dass es Erfolg bringt! Ich würde ja auch vorschlagen, dass es `nen Preis für den größten Dorsch gibt und da sind die Chancen mit dem Belly ja am besten und die Dorsche sind auch schon wieder voll da!!!

@Haeck

Ich würde mich freuen Dich kennenzulernen und irgendwie läßt sich das bestimmt organisieren, dass Du hier hoch kommst - leider weiß ich niemanden der aus Kiel kommt aber vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand ansonsten mit Bus und Bahn!!!


----------



## Nordangler (22. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Na gut Jelle !!!
Für den größten Dorsch stiftet der Nordanglershop ein Pilkerset der neuen Generation.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (22. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Jetziger Stand der Geschichte: 31 Gesamtteilnehmer!!!!!!!!!!

Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Wenn nichts dazuwischen kommt, bin ich dabei und mein Bruder kommt dann auch mit.


----------



## Nordangler (22. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Wäre doch echt toll Sylver. Also ran mit dir und deinem Bruder.

Sven


----------



## Haeck (22. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@ Nordangler 

wenn sich keine andere möglichkeit bietet, würde ich auch mit dem zug nach schleswig fahren. allerdings besteht dann immer noch das problem der rückfahrt, oder nimmst mich mit nach schleswig zurück |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

@ Förde Guiding

dito !!! na logo  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Nordangler (22. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Da ich in Schleswig wohne oder eher gesgt bei Schleswig, kriegen wir dich auch irgendwie zurück.
Und wenn Hamburger dich mit nach Kiel nehmen und dich dort rausschmeissen.
Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Jetzt ist es 1000%ig. Ich bin mit meinem Bruder am START! Freu mich schon auf neue und bekannte Gesichter!!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@ Nordangler

Pokal für den größten Dosch ist ja super  #6  , aber da es das
*1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen* ist schlage ich vor, daß es für die größte Tutte einen noch gröööööößeren Pokal gibt.  :q 
Wie Dieser aussieht, ist ja Sache des Veranstalters.  |kopfkrat    
Aber ne Idee wär`s doch, oder?  |kopfkrat   #6


----------



## Nordangler (22. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ich denke mal Hunter, das du alles gelesen hast.  hehe

Du kuckst hier #c 
Organisiert wird das Treffen durch 
der-norden-angelt und Förde Guiding!  #h 


Weil die beste Mefo wird selbstverständlich prämiert. Sowie die zweite und dritte denke ich mal auch.

Sven


----------



## detlefb (22. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal Hunter, das du alles gelesen hast.  hehe
> Du kuckst hier #c
> Organisiert wird das Treffen durch
> der-norden-angelt und Förde Guiding!  #h
> ...



Hi Sven,
gibt es denn nun den einen oder anderen Pott???
Ich bin halt zu faul mich durch 60zig Postings zulesen.
Falls da noch irgendwo hapert, könnte ich das ein wenig unterstützen, so ala AB NOK Pokal.


----------



## Förde Guiding (22. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ganz ruhig - Preise wird es schon geben das ist alles schon organisiert!!!
Das sollte aber auch nicht im Vordergrund stehen sondern der Spass und Erfahrungsaustausch den wir haben werden!!!!
Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall, dass die die noch nicht sicher waren jetzt doch zusagen!!!

Die Fische beißen auch schon wieder - es wurde die letzte Woche einige schöne Forellen in der Region gefangen und die magische 15° Grenze ist auch endlich wieder unterschritten es sieht also alles bestens aus!!!


----------



## vagabond82 (23. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ich wäre gerne der 32. wie das mit den anderen Jungs (Findling, Owen, Mirko etc.) aussieht weiss ich noch nicht genau. Hoffe auf ein nettes Beisammensein.

Bis Dato, Grüsse Jan


----------



## Nordangler (23. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hi Jan willkommen beim Treffen. #h 


Klar steht die Mefo im Vordergrund !!! #6 
Nimm das andere als Sonderpreis.
Und den Rest hat Jelle 2 Felder über mir geschrieben.

Sven


----------



## detlefb (23. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Förde Guiding schrieb:
			
		

> Das sollte aber auch nicht im Vordergrund stehen sondern der Spass und Erfahrungsaustausch den wir haben werden!!!!



Wenn du dabei bist ist das schon fast ne Garantie für Fisch&Fun. 
Soll den legendären Kocher mitbringen??????
Der Rest ist halt fürs Memorial.....


----------



## Fxndlxng (23. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

So, ich mach den Fuchs dann auch mal klar.
Werde zusammen mit Jan erscheinen.
MfG


----------



## Förde Guiding (23. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



> Soll den legendären Kocher mitbringen??????
> Der Rest ist halt fürs Memorial.....


 
Sicher Detlef - kam doch bislang immer bestens an Dein Spezialkocher!!!:q 

@Findling
Schön. dass Du auch dabei bist!


----------



## detlefb (23. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Förde Guiding schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher Detlef - kam doch bislang immer bestens an Dein Spezialkocher!!!:q



Na denn...auf zum fröhlichen kochen ..... von Glühwein!!!!!


----------



## JosiHH (24. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Glühhhwein... hicks

Gibbet denn schon Fahrgemeinschaften von/nach HH.
Melde mich als erster Beifahrer freiwillig. Wer hat also noch nen Platz für mich ab Rahlstedt? Mecker auch bestimmt nich im Auto rum (Is Grün, nicht so schnell, achtung Katze |krach: )
Josi


----------



## Medo (24. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@ josi

is schon gut, wenn du auf katzen usw achten würdest....
zumindest, wenn ihr drüber weg seid


ich brauch noch jede menge tüddelkram


----------



## JosiHH (25. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> @ josi
> 
> is schon gut, wenn du auf katzen usw achten würdest....
> zumindest, wenn ihr drüber weg seid
> ...


----------



## detlefb (25. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> is schon gut, wenn du auf katzen usw achten würdest....
> zumindest, wenn ihr drüber weg seid



Wieso???? brauchst du wieder ein Katzenfell :q  :q


----------



## Nordangler (27. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Nur noch 12 Tage bis zum Event.  "Freu"

Wer nimmt denn alles ein Belly mit?

Sven


----------



## JosiHH (27. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Nur noch 12 Tage bis zum Event.  "Freu"
> 
> Wer nimmt denn alles ein Belly mit?
> 
> Sven



Tja, hab immer noch keins. Sollte also jemand 2 haben und sich evtl. von einem trennen wollen, kann er mir das gute Stück zur Testfahrt mitbringen und wie Sauerbier anbieten. |director: 
Nach ner kurzen Feilscherei  |krach:  wäre ich dann evtl. am Kauf interessiert.
Also, alles mitbringen (U- oder V-Form sollte es aber sein und kein Eigenbau). Was Flossen angeht: Brauch ich auch, Schuhgröße 45+Watbüxstiefel
Bis zum 9. um 9
Josi


----------



## Nordangler (28. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Keiner mit Belly außer Peter und ich ??
Dachte wir machen eine Bellygruppe auf Mefo auf.



Sven


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin,
Ich habe schon eines und mitnehmen tue ich es auch aber ich weiß noch nicht ob ich es benutzen werde  #c   |pfisch:

Gebt doch mal einen kleinen Überblick darüber wie viele bisher fest zugesagt haben?!?


----------



## Nordangler (28. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Auf der 2ten Seite stehen alle Teilnehmer!!!

Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Werde hier mal die Tage die Teilnehmer mit reinstellen. Als Anreiz für andere Boardies sich noch schnell anzumelden. Wie ich es bis jetzt feststellen kann, sind wir ein lustiges Grüppchen.
> 
> 
> Veranstalter: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen !!
> ...





Nanana... wo ist denn mein Name und der von meinem  Bruder (Marc). Hatte mich doch schon angemeldet lieber Sven :q  |wavey:  :c


----------



## Nordangler (28. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Da steht er doch !!! #h 

Zumindest jetzt :q 

Sven


----------



## Fxndlxng (29. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ähhämmm....
Meiner und der vom Vagabond82 fehlen auch!?!


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Dankeschööööööönnnnn! Wir sehen uns dann am 09.10. in alter Frische!

Achjaaaa wo treffen wir uns denn? Hab ich noch nicht gelesen hier.  :q  #6


----------



## Fxndlxng (29. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Wird wohl wie immer kurzfristig entschieden -wegen Wind, Wetter, Teilnehmerzahl...
aber eine _aktuelle_ Teilnehmerliste fände ich schon ganz interessant!  #4


----------



## Nordangler (29. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Nun sind 34 Teilnehmer plus die drei Veranstalter zusammen


----------



## Fxndlxng (29. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

#6 Danke für die Info #6

Das sind ja schon einige - Bin schon sehr gespannt!


----------



## Nordangler (30. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Und der nächste Teilnehmer ist dabei. 
Herzlich Willkommen Sven J.

Sven


----------



## Reppi (30. September 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ich komme auch mit Belly-Boat und bringe noch ein Pontoon mit!
Wenn Medo das jetzt nicht total am Kopf bekommen hat mit seiner Wedelei, wird er wohl auch mit BB kommen; oder???
Und dann immer schön 50m parallel zum Ufer, damit die Strandläufer auch was davon haben. :q


----------



## Medo (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



> Wenn Medo das jetzt nicht total am Kopf bekommen hat


kaum wieder im lande und schon wieder den hals aufreissen|gr: :q 

also herr ...wie war der name noch?...

du weist doch...du und ich... und dann ohne belly??

leute ich werde dem angehenden rentner mal richtig einheißen|uhoh: 

von wegen kommst auch mit dem belly....

möchte mal sehen wie du von deich zu deich mit dem belly (ohne rotes spassmobil) kommst|kopfkrat 

ne mal im ernst.... ich hab warscheinlich wieder die vollaustattung an board....

bald ist es soweit!!!


----------



## NordlichtSG (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann immer schön 50m parallel zum Ufer, damit die Strandläufer auch was davon haben.


schon mal im bb abgeschleppt worden? ich meine so direkt an einem mefo wobbler? :q freue mich dann auf die kapitale landung am strand ....


----------



## Loecki (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hallo an alle MeFo-Verrückten!

Hab mich dann auch mal angemeldet und kann`s schon garnicht mehr abwarten...

Das wird der Knaller schlechthin...so oder so 

@Reppi
Du wirst doch wohl nicht nur mit dem Belly rauspaddeln, oder?
Ich wollt mich eigentlich an deine Fersen heften und immer wenn du aus dem Wasser steigst an der Stelle loslegen...:q

@Medo
Du kannst dagegen gerne weit rausfahren...dann lenkst du einen wenigstens nicht mit "mach ma ein paar Fotos..." von den MeFos ab...


----------



## Grasshopper (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hi,
ich freue mich auch schon riesieg, denn es wird mein zweiter Mefo - Versuch.

Leider konnte ich immernoch nicht herausfinden, ob ich jetzt auch wirklich angemeldet bin. Gibt es eigentlich schon eine Liste mit allen Teilnehmern?

Kommt eigentlich noch jem. aus HH.
Ich als Neuling dachte, ich bring mich mal ein und fahre..... ok,ok, ich werde vermutlich die ganze Fahrt über meinen Mitfahrer ausfragen und mit Tippwünschen nerven.|supergri 
(Muss allerdings abends wieder in Richtung Heimat)

Soll man eigentlich, außer Angelsachen noch etwas mitbringen???

Bis dann Grasshopper


----------



## Nordangler (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hier die aktuelle Liste!!
Grasshopper da schauste mal ob du mit drin bist.

Sven

Veranstalter: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen !!
Förde-Guiding: Michael 
Förde-Guiding: Blauortsand: Jelle  
Nordanglershop:Nordangler: Sven  

.................................................. .................................................. ....

Kostenpunkt pro Teilnehmer: 5 Euronen  
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
Teilnehmer: Nickname:

Uwe Reppi  

Gernot Raußreißer 

Detlef DetlefB  

Marc R Marc R 

Dj Baumi  

Uwe JosiHH 

Rolf Mefohunter 84  

Hans Svenskepilk 

Sebastian NOK Angler  

Peter PM-Angeln 

Michael NordlichtSG  

Christian 

Sönke woodstock69 

Sven M

Bert G. 

Bobzien F.

Jörg W. Medo

Eric M.

Stefan P.

Andreas P AndreasP + evtl 2

Frank B. +evtl 1

Thomas

Andreas

Ralf

Andre

Jan D

Christoph W.

Dennis Sylverpasi

Marc Sylverpasis Bruder 

Vagabond82

Findling

Sven J.

Dirk L. Loecki

Hans Joachim

Grasshopper

Lars U.


----------



## Nordangler (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hoffe, das ich alle drinne habe.


Sven


----------



## hanhjr (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@Sven
nein, noch nicht alle, ich finde mich noch nicht in der Liste. Hatte mich mit meinem Neffen angemeldet, er fällt aber aus und ich komme alleine.
Ist vielleicht noch jemand aus meiner Gegend (Wolfsburg) oder auf dem Wege der zusteigt? Fahre über Gifhorn, Uelzen, Lüneburg. Wenn dann melden per PN.
Hans Joachim


----------



## Nordangler (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

hanhijr nun biste auch mit drinne  #h 

Also 40 Teilnehmer bis jetzt. Das ist ja Hardcore :q 

Sven


----------



## Grasshopper (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hmmm....

also auch wenn ich nerve, aber ich finde mich nicht.
Soll ich mich nochmal anmelden???

Ansonsten weisste ja das der Grasshopper noch fehlt, oder |uhoh:


----------



## Nordangler (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Nun biste auch mit drin mein lieber grüner Grashüpfer.  ;-)

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Gesamtteilnehmerzahl bis jetzt 42 und dazu noch drei Reservierungen.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hoffe mal, das alle kommen, die sich angemeldet werden. Wird bestimmt äußerst lustig.
Ich zähle schon mal die Tage.

Sven


----------



## detlefb (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hi Sven.....
bis jetzt ja.... wo ist eigentlich der Treffpunkt????? oder habe ich da etwas überlesen/vergessen?????


----------



## NordlichtSG (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Sven.....
> bis jetzt ja.... wo ist eigentlich der Treffpunkt????? oder habe ich da etwas überlesen/vergessen?????


Moin,

Treffpunkt hängt von den Angelstränden ab die wir befischen werden und die hängen halt vom Wind/Wetter ab. Daher können Jelle/Sven diese Info erst ca. 3 Tage vorher bekannt geben ... also abwarten und sich auf das Treffen freuen.


----------



## Nordangler (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Danke Michael !!! Genau das wären meine Worte gewesen. Freue mich insbesonders darauf dich kennenzulernen.

Und all die anderen!!!!!

Sven


----------



## Milric (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

hallo,
ich habe von dem treffen gelesen/berichtet bekommen und habe mich unter guiding@gmx.de angemeldet. ich hoffe das war die richtige adresse.

bin totaler anfänger auf dem gebiet meerforelle und habe ne kleine pause hinter mir vom angeln. hoffe ich bin da nicht fehl am platz.

gruss
timme


----------



## Förde Guiding (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@Milric 
ist angekommen!!!



> hoffe ich bin da nicht fehl am platz.


 ...auf gar keinen Fall es werden Dich dort eine Menge hilfsbereiter Menschen erwarten!


----------



## Medo (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@jelle

das wird *das* ivent !

ich bin schon richtig heiss


----------



## Förde Guiding (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Aufgrund der erfreulich hohen Teilnehmerzahl werdfen wir nicht "nur" an einem Strand fischen dazu weiter unten aber noch mehr! Als Treffpunkt und Abschlußpunkt haben wir uns für einen Zentralen Ort an der Förde entschieden. Dort wird dann auch Marit den ganzen Tag verweilen und Fische vermessen - ich hoffe sie wird alle Hände voll zu tun haben!

*Treffpunkt:*
*Kollund Mole Parkplatz*

*Anreise:*

Kollund ist ein kleiner Ort kurz hinter der dänischen Grenze!

-A7
-Erste Abfahrt Flensburg auf die B200
-durch Flensburg durchfahren (ist `ne Schnellstraße)
-über die Grenze fahren
-dann rechts in Krusau in Richtung Sonderburg abbiegen
-dann die erste wieder rechts in Richtung Kollund
-in Kollund ist dann die Mole/Hafen ausgeschildert 

*Ablauf:*

-Geminsames Treffen in Kollund ab 8.30h.
-Start des treffens ab 9.00h - Einsammeln der Start-/Spendengelder
-Ende 18.00h

Es wird 4 betreute Strände geben an denen Ortskundige den Fördeneulingen die Fischerei zeigen und bei Problemen unterstützen!
Es wird dabei auch ein Strand sein an den vorzugsweise mit der Fliege gefischt wird!
Natürlich ist jeder frei dort zu fischen wo er fischen möchte und ist nicht daran gebunden an den betreuten Stränden zu fischen egal ob in DK oder D!!!



> ich bin schon richtig heiss


ICH AUCH#:


----------



## detlefb (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> @jelle
> 
> das wird *das* ivent !
> 
> ich bin schon richtig heiss



Hmm, heißt es nicht Event???????
egal die Temperatur stimmt!!!!!

@Förde Guiding,

hast Du den Parkplatz extra vergrössern lassen????
Falls nicht solltest du einen Bus Shuttle von FL Hbf aus organisieren :m  :m 
Rechtzeitiges erscheinen sichert einen der knappen Plätze!!!!

Edit.... in DK braucht jeder Angler zw. 17 & 67 einen "Fisketegn".
Den kann man bei einigen Tackle Dealer hier im Norden erwerben kostet so bei 17€ für's Jahr.
Oder für Kreditkarten Inhaber geht es auch hier " Dank an die "Hafenkatze" #6   ....edit


----------



## Förde Guiding (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Detlef - jetzt mach hier man nicht die Pferde scheu! 
 |kopfkrat 
Da ist eindeutig genügend Platz zum parken schätze 40 Stellplätze da wird sich schon genügend Platz finden für deinen Gaskocher!!!


----------



## detlefb (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Na gut  

ich hatte ihn(den Parkplatz) ganz klein in Erinnerung |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Nordangler (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Zum dänischen Jahresschein. Den kann man auch direkt in Krusau beziehen. Also keine Bange. 
Wir sind ja auch da!!! hehe.
Medo mir wird schon ganz warm !!!!!!!!

Sven


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@detlefb
habe gerade gesehen, dass mein DK-Angelschein abgelaufen ist. Wo genau kann ich denn hier (in D) so einen Jahresschein bekommen. Ich hätte ganz gerne schon vor dem Treffen einen Schein, damit ich dann nicht auf Öffnungszeiten etc. angewiesen bin.
MfG


----------



## Medo (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@findling

*!! ACHTUNG KEINE WERBUNG !!*​​fahr mal bei Vögler in billstedt vorbei, die haben welche...​oder fahr bei b-a-c- in bergedorf vorbei, der hat auch welche #h ​


----------



## detlefb (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

ich glaube der Portugiese in Rahlstedt hat ihn auch!!!!!

Wie Medo schon schrieb BAC in Bergedorf, das ist sicher!!!


----------



## Pepe (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ist ja toll !!!
Da wollen dann also ein Haufen rutenschwingender,grölender und Bier saufender Teutonen das kleine Königreich  überfallen.Man wird das die Dänen freuen;hab mir schon einen Aufnäher zugelegt da steht auf Dänisch drauf-Ich war nicht dabei-.
Wenn Ihr schon nicht in Deutschland bleiben könnt,dann bleibt jedenfalls an der Flensburger Förde.Der Imageschaden für die deutschen Angler die lieber für sich bleiben ist in Dänemark dann vielleicht nicht ganz so gross.
Pepe


----------



## detlefb (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Pepe schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja toll !!!
> Da wollen dann also ein Haufen rutenschwingender,grölender und Bier saufender Teutonen das kleine Königreich  überfallen.Man wird das die Dänen freuen;hab mir schon einen Aufnäher zugelegt da steht auf Dänisch drauf-Ich war nicht dabei-.
> Wenn Ihr schon nicht in Deutschland bleiben könnt,dann bleibt jedenfalls an der Flensburger Förde.Der Imageschaden für die deutschen Angler die lieber für sich bleiben ist in Dänemark dann vielleicht nicht ganz so gross.
> Pepe




Ja Pepe, 
genauso werden wir das machen. #d  #d  #d Ist schon klar.... Ignormode = ON !!!!


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



> Da wollen dann also ein Haufen rutenschwingender,grölender und Bier saufender Teutonen das kleine Königreich überfallen.



@ Pepe
Von Bier in Unmengen hab ich nichts gelesen. Im Gegenteil, man will evtl noch gemeinsam ein Restaurant besuchen.

Im übrigen sind Dänen selber oft Ausrichter solcher Veranstaltungen. Und das sich Boardies mit Bedacht bewegen ist selbstverständlich. Ich möchte daran erinnern das es ja schlieslich Jelle war der den AB-Küstenknigge maßgeblich geprägt hat.
Entspann dich mal etwas Pepe#h


@Rest
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß #6


----------



## JosiHH (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Recht hast Du, aber Du hast was vergessen. Wir schmeißen noch unseren Müll in die Förde, schwängern Dänische Mädels und brennen Häuser nieder.
Komm doch dazu, da wir uns ja schon so lange kennen, wäre es doch schön, wenn wir mal wieder zusammen in DK saufen und randalieren. ABer Spaß beseite.
... ach ne.... lassen wirs.

Josi
(Saufen, randalieren, gröhlen... wir kümmern uns drum)


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@Medo
@Detlefb
Vielen Dank, dann werde ich da nochmal vorbei düsen.

@Pepe 
Leider musste ich meine Angelsachen teilweise wieder entladen, da sonst kein Platz für die Baseball-Keule und die Modotov Cocktails (wie schreibt man das eigentlich) geblieben wäre.  
Außerdem dachten ich und meine fünfundzwanzig Glatzen-freunde dass wir Dich vorher nochmal besuchen könnten denn schließlich liegt Kiel ja auf dem Weg....    
Hoffe das kommt nicht ungelegen.
PROST!


----------



## detlefb (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@ Truttafriend,

Danke #6  #6 , ich musste mich doch arg zurückhalten.

Den Spass werden sicher viele Fotos und Filme belegen!!!!!!!


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Nicht provozieren lassen  

Freut euch auf´s Treffen #h


----------



## detlefb (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht provozieren lassen
> 
> Freut euch auf´s Treffen #h



Nicht nur freuen, mitmachen ist angesagt #h  #h


----------



## JosiHH (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Mensch Findling
So wirst Du nie ein richtig guter Assi. Im letzten Seminar "Danebenbenehmen im Nachbarland" haben wir doch gelernt: "Molotow-Cocktail".

Interessant zu verfolgen, dass Freund "Pepe" scheinbar die dänischen Put&Take-Seen mag.
Wunderbar diese Ruhe dort... Keine Autos am Wasser, kein Bier und Gebrüll und keine Menschenmassen.... einfach schön.

Sag mal Pepe: 30 Teilnehmer, jeder 100 DKr für die Jahreskarte: 3.000 DKr für die Fischerei an einem Tag.
Davon kommen die meisten mehrfach im Jahr nach DK. Finden das die Dänen, die vom Tourismus leben auch so scheixxe? Ober nur Du, der glaubt, er habe Dänemark als einziger für sich gebucht?

Komm schon, positionier dich doch mal. Oder mußt Du Dich hinter hohlen Floskeln verstecken?

Josi


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

AHAAA, 
Molotow Cocktail! Liest sich auch viel besser aber mit dem lesen haben wir versoffenen es ja auch nicht so sehr


----------



## detlefb (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hey Guys ...,

vom Elbestrand, fahrt doch mal wieder runter..... das läuft exakt in von P angepeilte Richtung.... ich hatte ähnliche Ideen..... aber das bringt nichts....


----------



## Rausreißer (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Oh man,
nu habt Ihr Pepe echt genug geschlagen #d  außerdem kommt Er doch garnicht...

Aber, wer hält den jetzt Jelle fest, damit ich ihm den 1. Schluck Bier seit 15 Jahren in den Hals kippen kann :q 


Man was für ein Event #6 
Das wird mit 40 Leuten ja wohl eine richtige Herausforderung alles zu händeln... |uhoh:  

Gernot #h


----------



## detlefb (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@ RR,
wieso "Gersten Kaltschale"?????
Ich bringe den Kocher mit???????


----------



## JosiHH (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> @ RR,
> wieso "Gersten Kaltschale"?????
> Ich bringe den Kocher mit???????



... und bei Aldi ist schon Weihnachten. D.h. GLühwein und Speko... Specku... na Weihnachtskekse eben (lecker). Kann noch jemand 40 Weihnachtsmann-Bommel-Mützen besorgen (jaja, ich weiß, Schockfarben erst, wenns richtig kalt wird).

Hohoho... der Weihnachts-Josi


----------



## Nordangler (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Was ist hier eigentlich los?? 
Laßt mir ja die Dänen in Frieden. >>>> Ich bin nämlich der erste, der johlend und wildkreischend durch das wunderschöne Dänemark läuft und meine lieben Bootsdiebe besuche und kielhole.
Und das mit ner Buddel voll Rum.>>>>PROST<<<<

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ach ja das wild wedelnde Teil was vorne raushängt habe ich vrgessen. 
Genannt der Totschläger<<< sagen die Dänenbräute.  Sabber.

Sven


----------



## JosiHH (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@sven
Buddel voll Rum...
Hmmm. Glühwein mit Schuß |uhoh: 

Josi
(Beifahrer der Woche von DB :q )


----------



## Nordangler (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Wie??? Waffe muß ich auch mitbringen ?? Schuß ??
Bin Lürschauer habe keine Ahnung davon.

Sven der nimmersatte


----------



## JosiHH (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Wie??? Waffe muß ich auch mitbringen ?? Schuß ??
> Bin Lürschauer habe keine Ahnung davon.
> 
> Sven der nimmersatte



Das erklärt dann auch Jelles Fang im Frühjahr... 45er oder so was.
Hat wohl der Glühweinmann beim letzten 120-Teilnehmer-Glühwein-Mefo-Treffen was falsch verstanden und nach dem Schuß in den Glühweinbecher das gute Stück versenkt.

Josi

P.S. Gehen Flecken von anverdauten (fehlt da n "h"?) Enten mit Glühwein aus Autositzen wieder raus? :v


----------



## Medo (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@all

schön entspannen...

medo is here...

übrigens war ich vor kurzer zeit in dk (zum heimlichen üben) und musste meinem sohn was dolles zeigen...

stand ne glatzmütze mit wellensteyn rauswerfer jacke vor nen dönerladen...

auf der jacke die paro... in der hand nen döner...

döner macht schöner...    echt war...

ich freu mich schon riesig auf euch alle


----------



## detlefb (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> schön entspannen...
> 
> medo is here...



Ok, wenn  es denn hilft:q  :q  #h


----------



## Medo (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

ey .... o€ guide...

mach schon mal den kocher klar....

watt für nen geiles weekend!!!

du, der kocher und all die dicken kartoffeln...


----------



## detlefb (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ja, Ja... 

....du, der kocher und all die dicken kartoffeln... und dann noch Enten auf dem Beifahrersitz....


----------



## Medo (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

he he...

warte ab...

die ente kann beissen

nicht nur mit der schwanzfeder wedeln...


----------



## detlefb (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Besser beisssen, als reihern :q  :q


----------



## Medo (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

wo wir gerade beim reiher (n) sind...

sag mal du langbein.... wann fährst du hoch??

sammeltransport hh-dk mit trainingseinheit zwischendurch?


----------



## detlefb (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

null-sechs-hundert......
allerdings könnte es knapp werden mit Platz.... da ich eventuell ein Grossraum Belly mitnehme..... Donnestag weiß ich mehr zu dem Thema... dann PN/SMS!!!!!


----------



## Pepe (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Vielen Dank für Eure z.T. agressiven Rückpostings auf meinen kleinen Beitrag zu Eurer Aktion der aktiven Völkerverständigung.
@Josi ich wusste bis jetzt nicht das ich ein so ein eifriger Put&take Fischer bin.Ich kenne gerade mal 3 Seen in Südwestjütland,und in den betreffenden Beiträgen habe ich nur auf Fragen anderer geantwortet.
Trotzdem finde ich diese gepflegten Forellenseen sehr sinnvoll,nehmen sie doch etwas den Befischungsdruck von den natürlichen Gewässern ab.
Wo und wie ich bevorzugt angel steht wohl ausreichend im Profil.
Als alter Flensburger kenne ich die Förde sehr gut,habe dort vorüber 25 Jahren mit dem Küstenfischen angefangen.Ich kenne dort kaum Stellen die 30-40 Angler auf einmal aufnehmen können.
Pepe (amliebstenalleinevorsichhinAngler)


----------



## JosiHH (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Schönen guten morgen,

es geht ja auch ohne Beschipfungen, nicht wahr.
Wie Du sagst: Du kennst KAUM Stellen für 30-40 Angler.... aber Du kennst also welche. Warum sollten wir da nicht angeln? Und wenn Du lieber alleine angelst ist das ja ok. Uns deshalb als gröhlende Bande darzustellen weckt Reaktionen. Ob Du dafür Verständnis hast interessiert hier wohl die wenigsten.

Josi


----------



## detlefb (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Pepe schrieb:
			
		

> 1.)Vielen Dank für Eure z.T. agressiven Rückpostings. 2.)Ich kenne dort kaum Stellen die 30-40 Angler auf einmal aufnehmen können.
> Pepe (amliebstenalleinevorsichhinAngler)



Zu 1.) Wie man in Wald hinein ruft......  aber Schwamm drüber :m 

Zu 2.) Hättest den Thread richtig gelesen wäre es Dir wohl nicht entgangen das " Förde Guiding " von :
.....Es wird 4 betreute Strände geben an denen Ortskundige den Fördeneulingen die Fischerei zeigen und bei Problemen unterstützen!
Es wird dabei auch ein Strand sein an den vorzugsweise mit der Fliege gefischt wird!
Natürlich ist jeder frei dort zu fischen wo er fischen möchte und ist nicht daran gebunden an den betreuten Stränden zu fischen egal ob in DK oder D!!!

.............................................

von daher war deine Sorge um das kleine Königreich vollkommen unnötig, oder??????


----------



## detlefb (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> he he...
> 
> warte ab...
> 
> ...



und überhaupt Ente, sprach der Nordangler nicht von Entenessen.

Hmmm Gummi-Enten essen äääccchhht lääääccckkkkerr!!!!
 :q  :q


----------



## Medo (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

upps...




> sprach der Nordangler nicht von Entenessen.


ne ne... es ging um hunde und...


----------



## Nordangler (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Wer hat denn überhaupt Lust und Zeit noch Abends gemütlich zusammen essen und klönen zu gehen?
So zur Angler- und Völkerverständigung?

Sven der besessende Entenvertilger


----------



## JosiHH (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Was ne Frage.... 40 x Peking-ENte wird doch wohl schon langsam in der Mache sein, oder??? |kopfkrat 

In Abhängigkeit vom Fahrer bin ich mit dabei...
ob ich will oder nicht #d 

Josi


----------



## Nordangler (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Die Wetterprognose sieht für Samstag bis jetzt net schlecht aus. #6 

Josi die Frage geht an Jelle !!!!!!!!!! :l 

Sven


----------



## mutz (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

hmm, nur mal so meine meinung. ichliebe es wenn ich 2-3 km strand für mich allein hab ) wenn man dann doch einen anderen angler trifft ist es schön mit dem ein wenig zu klönen. solche "massenveranstaltungen" sind nix für mich. aber wer es mag soll es machen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




doch sollte man bedenken, dass man in dk zu gast ist!! und (ganz pauschal) dänen sind sehr gesellig, und teilen gerne ihren strand mit jedem, aber solche massenandränge (auch bei gutem benehmen) sind dort nicht gern gesehn. die dänen sind aber zu höflich das in einem kurzen gespräch am strand zu erzählen...

warum macht ihr das treffen nicht einfach auf der deutschen seite des fjords??


----------



## JosiHH (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				mutz schrieb:
			
		

> doch sollte man bedenken, dass man in dk zu gast ist!! und (ganz pauschal) dänen sind sehr gesellig, und teilen gerne ihren strand mit jedem, aber solche massenandränge (auch bei gutem benehmen) sind dort nicht gern gesehn. die dänen sind aber zu höflich das in einem kurzen gespräch am strand zu erzählen...
> warum macht ihr das treffen nicht einfach auf der deutschen seite des fjords??



Moin Mutz,
ich glaub Du hast recht: das ist ganz pauschal.
Warum glaubst Du, dass es nicht gern gesehen wird? Sicherlich doch am ehesten wg. der schlechten Erfahrungen mit den gröhlenden Touri-Horden.
Hab da eher andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Wer sich benimmt ist auch gern gesehen, egal ob alleine oder in Gruppen.All die Dänen, die ich kenne, sehen das so. 

Klar, auch hier in HH gibts Leute, z.B. mit einer wunderbaren Wohnung / Haus an der Alster, die sehen es nicht gerne, wenn Veranstaltungen vor Ihrer Haustür stattfinden. Aber deshalb den Teilnehmern diesen Ort zu verbieten? Nönö. Das Recht auf die Lokation haben doch alle (ist ja kein Privatbesitz).

Tja, und ebenso wollen wir an der Förde angeln. Ob das nun DK oder Dt. Seite ist, ist für mich nicht die Frage. Es ist nun mal die Zeit, in der man sich selber seine Ziele aussuchen kann. Und solange das in friedlicher Absicht geschieht ohne zu gröhlen, saufen und brandschatzen, ist das o.k.- finde ich.

So... das ist mein Standpunkt. Und 2-3 km für mich alleine, tja, dafür gibts wohl mittlerweile zu viele Angler.
Josi


----------



## mutz (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Warum glaubst Du, dass es nicht gern gesehen wird? Sicherlich doch am ehesten wg. der schlechten Erfahrungen mit den gröhlenden Touri-Horden.


ich glaube das, weil mir dänen das erzählt haben. 
und ich hab leider oft genug erleben müssen, wie sich deutsche angler die in dk in gruppen auftreten daneben benehmen.

2-3 bis km strand allein sind kein thema, du musst nur gegen den strom schwimmen....so wie die salmoniden


----------



## JosiHH (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				mutz schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube das, weil mir dänen das erzählt haben.
> und ich hab leider oft genug erleben müssen, wie sich angler die in gruppen auftreten daneben benehmen.



Da sind wir dann ja einer Meinung. Nicht die Veranstaltung an sich ist schlecht, sondern die Teilnehmer.
Also werden wir uns bemühen, ein positives Bild abzugeben.

Ich glaube, (fast) alle Boardies haben einen guten Einfluß diesbezüglich aufeinander. Fällt da einer aus der Reihe, ist er für zukünftige Veranstaltungen sicherlich "gesperrt".

Bin ganz zuversichtlich, dass das klappt.

Josi


----------



## mutz (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ganz zuversichtlich, dass das klappt.


da hab ich volles vertrauen, dass ihr euch ordentlich benehmt ) und wünsch euch viel erfolg...!!

knæk og bræk


----------



## Nordangler (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Nur so zur Verständnis.
Kollund ist nur der Treffpunkt.
Geangelt wird auf beiden Seiten je nach Wetterlage. Tippe einmal das 50% der Angler auf der deutschen Seite angeln werden.

Sven


----------



## detlefb (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@ Förde Guiding,
hast du Ente beim Chinamann bestellt??????
Wie auch immer, JosiHH erzählte was von Frau und so besänftigt, Ente essen kein Problem, ----Medo pass auf!!!!!!!!!!!.....ich fahre ihn nach Kollund und selbstverständlich auch wieder zurück #6 
hätte doch Interesse an Völkerverständigung!!!! HH-SL, oder auch De- DK....
beim Chinamann!!!!

Überhaupt Samstag.......hat vielleicht einer der anreisenden Boardies, leihweise einen Tank für ältere  Mercury Außenborder (1:50Gemisch)für mich??????????????Ich würde gerne mein Grossraum Belly testen!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## detlefb (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				mutz schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, nur mal so meine meinung. ichliebe es wenn ich 2-3 km strand für mich allein hab ) wenn man dann doch einen anderen angler trifft ist es schön mit dem ein wenig zu klönen. solche "massenveranstaltungen" sind nix für mich. aber wer es mag soll es machen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mir die Liste der Teilnehmer ansehe kenne ich viele von denen persönlich, ich glaube das sind vernünftige Angler!.
Somit wird es am drauf folgenden Montag keine "Bildmäßigen" Schlagzeilen in der dänischen Tagespresse über saufende/gröhlende deutsche Angler geben......
Da habe ich ein sehr gutes Gefühl......
Warte mal auf die Beiträge der Teilnehmer ab Samstagabend........ dann wirst Du sehen was du verpasst hast :m


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Bin nach gut einer Woche auch wieder hier.  #h 
Jetzt krabbelt`s mir auch langsam mächtig in den Händen.  :q 
Aber für mich, und ich denke auch für einige andere Teilnehmer, steht der Erfahrungsaustausch bei so einem Treffen im Vordergrund.  #6 
Freue mich jedenfalls schon sehr darauf!  :z 

@ detlefb

Könntest Du mir eventuell für diesen Tag ne Tageskarte für di dänische Seite besorgen? Bitte, bitte, bitte!!!

@ all

Kommt noch jemand aus Lübeck? Ich meine nur so wegen einer Fahrgemeinschaft. Würde mich auch als Fahrer freiwillig melden.
Entenvernichten inclusive, allerdings müßte ich spätestens gegen 21.00 Uhr wieder zurück.  #h


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Man, ist ja nun nicht mehr lang hin..
Da war mal eine Idee von nem Mefo Treffen, lang ist her.

Zuerst haben sich ein halbes Dutzend angemeldet.
Jetzt sind es fast 50 Leute... die gemeinsam angeln wollen |kopfkrat 
Na bei 7000 Mitglieder kann ja so was mal vorkommen.

Echte Entschuldigung bei allen die hier auf dem falschen Thread schreiben  

Mensch Rolf, Entenessen, war doch klare Ansage, wie kriegen wir nur die beiden *Weichen * knusprig?  
Deswegen komme ich doch nur. :q 

Hast Du nu den gummierten Autoscooter dabei? Ich würde ja  gerne
bei einem von den beiden potentiellen Führungsschiffen als 1. Arsch anheuern :q und dann die Enten scheuchen...   |smash: 

Gernot #h


----------



## Nordangler (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hier die nunmehr hoffentlich aktuelle Teilnehmerliste.
Wer nicht weiß, wo Kollund liegt, kann sich bei mir einfinden, dann fahren wir gemeinsam hin.
Ich wohne bei Abfahrt Schleswig/Schuby
2 mal im Kreisverkehr rechts fahren dann 2 km nach Lürschau. Beim Denkmal rechts hoch in den Holpuster Weg, dann nocheinmal 200 Meter fahren. Links rein in den Gartenweg. Hausnummer 1a
So gegen 7.00 -7.30 Uhr bei mir sein. Dann können wir gemeinsam fahren.
Falls noch jemand Blinker oder ähnliches braucht. Ich habe genug da.

So nun aber die Teilnehmerliste.

Veranstalter: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen !!
Förde-Guiding: Michael 
Förde-Guiding: Blauortsand: Jelle 
Nordanglershop:Nordangler: Sven 

.................................................. .................................................. ....

Kostenpunkt pro Teilnehmer: 5 Euronen 
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
Teilnehmer: Nickname:

Uwe Reppi 

Gernot Raußreißer 

Detlef DetlefB 

Marc R Marc R 

Dj Baumi 

Uwe JosiHH 

Rolf Mefohunter 84 

Hans Svenskepilk 

Sebastian NOK Angler 

Peter PM-Angeln 

Michael NordlichtSG 

Christian 

Sönke woodstock69 

Sven M

Bert G. 

Bobzien F.

Jörg W. Medo

Eric M.

Stefan P.

Andreas P AndreasP + evtl 2

Frank B. +evtl 1

Thomas

Andreas

Ralf

Andre

Jan D

Christoph W.

Dennis Sylverpasi

Marc Sylverpasis Bruder 

Vagabond82

Findling

Sven J.

Dirk L. Loecki

Hans Joachim

Grasshopper

Lars U.

Marco G.

Milric
__________________


Sven


----------



## Nordangler (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Natürlich freue ich mich auch schon auf ein schönes Essen. sabber
Und insbesondere die ganzen anderen Angler persönlich kennenzulernen.

Sven


----------



## Reppi (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

So langsam komm ich auch in Wallung...........
Ich werde noch ein 2.BB im Auto liegen haben, also wenn jemand noch Flossen hat.............
Und hiermit stelle ich den folgenden Antrag:
Ich möchte mit Jelle zusammen an einen Strand; beide mit BB und ich bekomme eine Camera mit.
Dann ist sichergestellt, dass Jelle nichts fängt und wir haben einen schönen Film von ca. 3-4 vor dem Kescher ausgestiegenen Fischen, oder Jelle  :q  :q  :q 

PS. Hoffentlich finde ich Euch  
Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Reppi (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Nachtrag:
Haltet mir Loecki und Medo vom Leib !!!!
Die Jungs haben keinen Anstand und, und sowieso...   :q  :q 
Ich hole mir diesen Herbst wieder, was Ihr mir im Frühjahr vor der Nase wechhhgeschnappt habt !!!!!!!!
Uwe


----------



## JosiHH (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde noch ein 2.BB im Auto liegen haben, also wenn jemand noch Flossen hat.............
> Gruss
> Uwe



Mal so unter uns Uwes... her mit dem 2. Belly #y 
Josi


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@ Gernot
Leider kann ich mein "Entenjachtschiff" dieses mal nicht mitbringen, da ich es noch in Parchim habe und, wenn alles klappt, erst am Sonntag nach Lübeck holen kann.  #c 
Sorry, aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.  #6  Und wenn ich das Boot erst hier habe, dann brauche ich ohnehin "Mitstreiter". Na und Dein "Arsch" ist ja gerne willkommen an Bord.  :q 
Ich werde aber mein BB mitbringen.


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ist denn nun keiner aus Lübeck oder Umgebung dabei?  #c   #h


----------



## Nordangler (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Wie gesagt, wer nicht weiß wo Kollund liegt kann bei mir reinschauen, dann fahren wir im Konvoi. Die ersten haben sich schon bei mir angemeldet.

Sven


----------



## Milric (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@nordangler

ich hatte mich angemeldet und stehe nicht auf der liste.


----------



## Medo (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@ reppi

na warte...

ich teste morgen schon an....

du kleine deichschl......


----------



## Milric (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

ansonsten map24.de.. ist auch ne dänsiche karte dort... fast ganz europa vorhanden.|wavey:


----------



## detlefb (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@ RR, wenn du hast hinkriegst ( siehe PN ) stehen die Chancen als "1. A.... an zuheuern nicht schlecht und die Belly hätten dann Geleitschutz


----------



## NOK Angler (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Wer nicht weiß, wo Kollund liegt, kann sich bei mir einfinden, dann fahren wir gemeinsam hin.
> Ich wohne bei Abfahrt Schleswig/Schuby
> 2 mal im Kreisverkehr rechts fahren dann 2 km nach Lürschau. Beim Denkmal rechts hoch in den Holpuster Weg, dann nocheinmal 200 Meter fahren. Links rein in den Gartenweg. Hausnummer 1a
> So gegen 7.00 -7.30 Uhr bei mir sein. Dann können wir gemeinsam fahren.
> Falls noch jemand Blinker oder ähnliches braucht. Ich habe genug da.


Denke mal das ich das angebot annehmen werde , auch um noch ein paar Blinkern einzukaufen. Denke mal ihr an der Ostsee habt mehr Ahnung davon welche Blinker laufen als mein hiesigen Gerätehändler. Hast du auch noch Buttlöffel da ? Wäre ja ne gute gelegenheit sich auch gleich mit ein paar von denen einzudecken !

Und nochmal zu den Scheine für DK. Kann ich mir den Schein auf der Homepage ( link von Detlev hier irgendwo geposted) gleich ausdrucken oder bekomme ich den per Post zugestellt ???#c 

freue mich schon auf morgen
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Milric (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

du druckst die mail die du bekommst aus .. so hab ich das verstanden


----------



## Fxndlxng (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin Mädels,
so langsam erreicht die Vorfreude ihren Höhepunkt wenn da nicht noch mein Problem mit dem Angelschein für DK wäre. Den Tipp mit dem b a c in Bergedorf (Hamburg) hatte ich ja schon bekommen, nur leider habe ich keine Ahnung wo und was das ist.
Hat einer von Euch vielleicht eine Adresse für mich? Muss natürlich nicht zwingend die vom b a c sein, nur den Angelschein muss ich bekommen können.


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hi Leute. Soeben traf mich der Schlag! Ich habe erfahren, dass mein Bruder WE-Dienst hat. Und ich darf meine Mama vom HH-Flughafen abholen, denn meine Frau kennt sich da nicht aus!!! Ich könnte kotzen. Ich hatte schon alles fertiggepackt und die Freude war soooo groß. Jetzt ist eine scheixx Stimmung hier in der Luft...... Sorry, aber ich muss leider absagen. Ich könnte richtig abwürfeln!!! Ich hoffe, dass irgend jemand von euch sein Silber meinem Bruder und mir widmet!!! Ich wünsch euch hiermit sehr viel Erfolg und richtig viel Spaß. Ein dickes Petri!!!! :c:c:c:c:c


----------



## Fränkie S. (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@findling,

Deinen Schein kannst Du Dir, wenn Du über eine Kreditkarte verfügst, über das Netz selbst ausstellen. Schau mal unter http://www.dagkort.dk/.

Greetz,

Fränkie S.


----------



## Nordangler (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Findling wir fahren auch am Touribüro in Dänemark lang. Die haben Samstag auf und dort bekommste denn den Schein.

Sven


----------



## Pepe (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@ Findling oder besser doch Findelkind a.G. des noch jugentlichen Alters.So habe ich das gerne! mit Baseballschläger und Molotow-Coktail und 25 Skins in DK einrücken aber keinen Angelschein dabei.Guck mal hier http://www.fiskeridirektoratet.dk/info/fiskepleje/salgsliste.html


----------



## Reppi (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Und jetzt bin ich der, der gleich an die Wand schei.....
Beim Wagen-voll-packen habe ich es doch tatsächlich geschafft an meinem geliebten roten "Kastenferrari" hinten den Türschanier abzubrechen..........
Also wenn morgen früh jemand einen roten Seat Terra mit Spanngurt "einmal ganz rum" überholt, bitte freundlich grüßen !!!!!!
Gruß Uwe

PS. Jelle,Sven und Medo, Handy anlassen........


----------



## Broesel (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

...na dann wünsch ich Euch morgen viel Spaß und Petri. Lasst noch ein paar schuppige Freunde drin... |wavey: 

Ich darf morgen mit meiner Familie einen Verwandtenbesuch in Kiel abhalten.....wie ich das liebe...   |evil: :c würde auch lieber was anderes tun...z.B. Sven im Norden besuchen... 

@Reppi, andere Tür auch noch raus...dann hast ein Designermodell... |supergri ...neee im Ernst, schon schei*** sowas.. #q


----------



## Thorbi (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Wünsche euch viel Spaß und ordentlich Silber morje!
Schade, daß ich nicht dabei sein kann. Werde aber morgen Abend noch mal schnell für 2 Stunden mein Glück versuchen!

Gruß Thorbi#h


----------



## Medo (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Pepe schrieb:
			
		

> @ Findling oder besser doch Findelkind a.G. des noch jugentlichen Alters.So habe ich das gerne! mit Baseballschläger und Molotow-Coktail und 25 Skins in DK einrücken aber keinen Angelschein dabei.Guck mal hier http://www.fiskeridirektoratet.dk/info/fiskepleje/salgsliste.html


frei nach dieter nuhr:..einfach mal fre..e halten!!#q


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

So, Auto ist gepackt.  #6 
Hoffentlich habe ich nichts vergessen.  |kopfkrat 
Sach mal Sven, könntest Du mir ne Dk-Karte für morgen besorgen?  ;+ 
Bringt eigentlich jemand paar Wattis mit? Vom Belly kann man ja auch mit dem Buttlöffel fischen!  #6 
Schade, dass sich immer noch kein "Mitfahrer" gemeldet hat. Muß wohl doch die 2,5 Stunden alleine fahren.  #d


----------



## Fxndlxng (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@all
danke für die Tipps. Eine Kreditkarte habe ich leider nicht sonst hätte ich das gemacht. Nun habe ich halt noch keinen Schein und werde mir morgen früh noch irgendwo einen besorgen. Haue mich jetzt hin, damit ich morgen vor Sonnenaufgang schon mal die Fische verscheuchen kann (auf der deutschen Seite natürlich).


----------



## JosiHH (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

So Mädels...
abmarschbereit. Hab mich heute noch mal mit dem ein oder anderen Stück eingedeckt, das reicht bis ins nächste Jahr (hoff ich).
Also Detlef: Der Typ mit den runterhängenden Jackentaschen am Strassenrand bin ich (nicht drüber rollen).
Jetzt noch mal in die Wanne hüpfen um schon mal das Watfeeling auszutesten (jaja, hab ne große Wanne :m )

Bis morgen zum Hot-Dog-Frühstück.
Vielleicht auch noch danach ne Peperoni weghauen... lecker |smash: 

Josi


----------



## Loecki (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Noch 9 Stunden bis zur Abfahrt......|laola:


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Noch 6 Stunden, bis der Wecker klingelt!   |gutenach     |schlafen    |schlaf:    |director:


----------



## Blauortsand (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

*DK Karten gibt es auch direkt beim Grenzübergang Krusau bei de4r Touristeninformation * (kurz hinter der Grenze am Parkplatz)!!!


----------



## detlefb (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Upps wo ist denn JosiHH.... 

Hmm schläft wohl schon......

@ Mefohunter84 hast du noch jemand aus HL oder umzu gefunden?????

By the way, das "Grossraum Belly" ist verladen......malsehen was das abgibt....
Nochmal kurz das Wetter gecheckt und dann heia machen.....


----------



## JosiHH (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Gähn... morgen db.
Klar hab ich schon geschlafen. Brauch noch meine 8 Stunden. Muß doch heute gut aussehen für die Fischvermesserin |supergri 
Kaffee ist gleich durch... gib Gas

Josi


----------



## Flens (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Das war jawohl ein goldener Oktobertag,oder???#6 

Wettertechnisch war es ein Genuss und wie war es fischtechnisch?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thorbi (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Na Jungs, was habt ihr gezehrt?

Oder seid ihr immer noch am Angeln?


----------



## Nordangler (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ja wie leben noch, wir leben noch, leben noch.
Bericht folgt von affengeilen Tag.

Sven


----------



## Reppi (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ja,ja, den Jungs liegt wohl die Ente noch quer im Magen; ich mußte ja leider vor der Entenvernichtung abbrechen, aber bis dahin war es ein genial schöner Tag !
Und so wie die Stimmung schon am Tage war, wird das wohl auch noch etwas dauern mit den ersten Berichten.....die liegen noch in Sauer........
Achja, ich kann für den BB-Strand ja schon mal andeuten, dass nach "zähen" Beginn doch noch einige schöne (über 65 ?) Dorsche gelandet wurden.
Mehr darüber von Jelle und Sven, die den Tag suuuper organisiert hatten #6  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6 

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## JosiHH (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Oh mann, auch ich lebe noch / wieder...
Hab gar nicht gewußt, dass Angeln so gut für die Beine ist.
Danke an Medo / Reppi für das Belly. Hat echt Spaß gemacht (jaj, das erste mal). Auch wenn ich zwischendurch mal dachte, mir fallen die Beine ab.
Fische gabs ja reichlich, nur leider die falsche Generation. Aber immerhin 1x68, 1x69 usw..
Auch der Abschluß mit Knusterente und Erdnußsoße war wohl als gelungen zu bezeichnen (+2 kg)
So und jetzt warte ich auf den Muskelkarter.
Freu mich schon auf das 2. Fl Mefotreffen im nächsten Jahr (oder auf kurzfristige Trainigseinheiten noch in diesem).
Also Sven und Jelle... nochmals Danke für die Organisation
und Danke Detlef für den ausgezeichneten Fahrservice.
Josi


----------



## Nordangler (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hier erst einmal ein Dankeschön an unseren 0,- Euroabschleppdienst.

detlef B wir lieben dich!!!!!!


----------



## Nordangler (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hier auch schon vorweg ein Grüpplifoto morgens bei 3 Grad.

Sven


----------



## Karstein (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@ Jelle & Sven: ich lese nix von irgendwas silbernem Truttigen - Null Ouvert in dem Punkt???

Gruß aus dem Hauptstadtdorf und feinen Sonntach

Karsten


----------



## Loecki (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Bin mir sicher, Sven und Jelle arbeiten schon fleissig an einem Bericht :m
Vielen Dank an euch zwei für dieses wirklich gelunge Treffen... #6 und auch die Wetter-Bestellung ließ ja kaum Wünsche offen.

Schade, dass das mit dem Silber nicht so geklappt hat...aber zusammengefasst: ne Menge Sonnenschein, ein paar Dorsch-Filets, ein wenig fachsimpeln und wieder ne Menge netter Boardies kenngelernt....da kann man nun wirklich nicht meckern #d 

Bleibt nur zu sagen:
DAS SCHREIT NACH WIEDERHOLUNG!!!  :q :q :q


----------



## mot67 (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

moin moin,
auch von mir glückwunsch zum gelungenen event!
anbei ein paar fotos von einer stealhead, 52cm, knapp 2kg, die freund klaus (leider ausserhalb der konkurrenz) in felsteds kov fing, wo wir auch jelle und seine "truppe" trafen.
nächstes mal sind wir in der konkurrenz 

die stealhead sowie etliche untermasssige fische am vortag bissen alle auf sbirolino montage mit dem abgebildeten muster.

gruss mot


----------



## Medo (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

scheiss die wand an....

ebend war alles fertig getipselt und ..... wech!!!


also noch mal....

komme gerade mit jelle vom teich..
wir waren zur abwechselung mal nen bisschen fischen und habe die quote wieder angehoben, nachdem wir uns gestern so zurückgehalten haben 

mikefish sein bruder hat s mit etwas schlafdefizit und ausführlichem frühstück dann nochmal mit uns gewagt etwas blech zu wässern...

and here are the results...

jelle 2x mefo
medo 2x mefo
mikefish sein bruder dabeigewesen 

mehr war nicht zu machen aber....

2 angler und mike sein bruder = 4 fische :m 

29 angler und jelle = 6 mefo´s und nen paar leo´s 

(leider waren die fische gefärbte oder grönländer)

das wollen wir lieber nicht in prozent umrechnen #h 

jelles ausführlicher bericht und nen haufen pics wird es bald im magazin geben, sobald er sich von mir und mike sein bruder erholt hat.

tja gernot.... wärste bloss geblieben..... aber ne.... immer diese weiber#d 

so, nun noch ne mefofliege tüddeln und dann ab nach hause.... oder doch noch die dämmerung abwarten????????

(hoffentlich krieg ich auf der fahrt noch die glotzkorken auf)

gruss.... der mit den 2 mefo´s


----------



## Karstein (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Püüüüüh... Dickes Tight linez, Medo!!!


----------



## Medo (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



> die liegen noch in Sauer........


besser in sauer... 

was haste denn vor dem shooting genommen|supergri


----------



## Loecki (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Mensch Jörg, das war aber jetzt echt unter der Gürtellinie...
Der arme Uwe....:q 

Glückwunsch zu den MeFos...wo bleiben die Fotos???


----------



## Reppi (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hast ja Recht, Medo.....
Aber an dem Tag war ich mit Sven (Nordangler) unterwegs,da sieht man danach halt so aus.....   
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Nordangler (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 1. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

hallo !!!!!!


----------

